# Curtis sno pro mount question



## NFFplowboy (Jan 12, 2017)

New to this forum, if I am on the wrong thread or not following the SOP's please bear with me. 
I have a 1995 Silverado 2500 4x4. I am looking at a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 that a friend of my brother in law has. Plow is older but appears to be in decent condition, price is fair. But the seller only has a mount for dodge and ford, around the same year as my truck. 

Being the cheap ass I am, and not knowing much about plows working on plows themselves. I am wondering if I can modify either of those plows to fit my truck or if I should suck it up and go buy the right mount. 

Tl:dr will Curtis sno pro 3000 dodge/ford mount fit on my chevy with small modifications.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

welcome to the site. Now, do you have the ability to fabricate and correctly weld 3/8 steel? And used Curtis sell pretty cheap.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Look for the proper mount


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes for sure look for the correct mount or it will damage the truck potentially not worth the head ache. also good luck finding the mount for a curtis plow you might find one for around 1000 do your homework. Before you buy the plow


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

NFFplowboy said:


> New to this forum, if I am on the wrong thread or not following the SOP's please bear with me.
> I have a 1995 Silverado 2500 4x4. I am looking at a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 that a friend of my brother in law has. Plow is older but appears to be in decent condition, price is fair. But the seller only has a mount for dodge and ford, around the same year as my truck.
> 
> Being the cheap ass I am, and not knowing much about plows working on plows themselves. I am wondering if I can modify either of those plows to fit my truck or if I should suck it up and go buy the right mount.
> ...


NFF,not sure where you live but,On C/L. in western Ma. Curtis dealer called Viola's Fitchburg tire has used plows and all mounts in stock. call 978-342-8666 Give them a shout good luck!

in stock


----------



## NFFplowboy (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks guys,
I figured it was a long shot. I have been looking around eBay and other sites for a chevy Curtis mount. They are pretty hard to find, and running about half what the guy wants for the plow itself. I'll keeping researching. 
Avalanche, I am located in NW Ohio. It's starting to be more of a muddy winter than a snowy one.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NFFplowboy said:


> Thanks guys,
> I figured it was a long shot. I have been looking around eBay and other sites for a chevy Curtis mount. They are pretty hard to find, and running about half what the guy wants for the plow itself. I'll keeping researching.
> Avalanche, I am located in NW Ohio. It's starting to be more of a muddy winter than a snowy one.


I read this again, its a used plow from a friend of your brother in law. How much? Curtis has very little resale value. If you didn't buy it, don't. Go find a Western, or Fisher.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a Curtis 3000. They don't seem common but when you find one they can be had cheap. I paid $100 for a whole working plow, lights and all. Not likely I'll ever see that deal again though. And I already had all the truck side stuff because the truck came with a sno-pro 3000.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you need a cutting edge like now


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

yea. At this point I will deal with it in the spring or summer. Its still doing what I need it to do.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bootstrap said:


> yea. At this point I will deal with it in the spring or summer. Its still doing what I need it to do.


Until your fixing your moldoard.


----------



## The preservation Doc. (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice looking plow good deal also only advice I can give is make sure you inspect your set up regularly check your mount and bolts and stay away from gravel driveways or lots good luck.....


----------

